# Michael Gordon: Clouded Yellow



## eljr

Kronos Quartet
Michael Gordon: Clouded Yellow

Release Date May 4, 2018
Genre
Classical
Styles
Chamber Music

5/5


----------



## haydnguy

I was curious why you rated this 5/5 but did not recommend it?


----------



## eljr

haydnguy;bt4750 said:


> I was curious why you rated this 5/5 but did not recommend it?


I did not recommend it because i do not believe it has mass appeal. I do recommend it for the few that can accept it's uniqueness.

Sorry it took me so long to answer, I just found this question!


----------

